# 2014 Duck/Goose Field Hunting



## wookieslayer (Jul 14, 2013)

I am fairly new to the Grand Forks area and was wondering if anyone is willing to show me the ropes for field hunting. I have my own gear and have hunted ducks on the water in MS and jump hunted marshes in AK just trying to get up to speed for the area. More than willing to put the time and work in for some good hunts. Thanks in advance for the help and advice.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

like to help but live 4 hours south of ya. good luck and welcome to the north


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Head west for 60 miles and find a field or pond that is not posted. Water hunting and field hunting is awesome. There should be some topics in this forum about field spreads. Concepts are pretty similar to water hunting


----------

